# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τι ειδος ειναι?

## Jordan

Γεια σας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αμα ξερετε κανενα παραδεισιο πουλι που να εχει ενα τσουλουφι στο κεφαλι του? υπαρχει κατι τετοιο?




Επισης μπορουν να ζευγαροσουν παραδεισια απο διαφορετικες μεταλλαξης?

----------


## Giwrgos13

Βαλε φωτο..

----------


## Jordan

δεν εχω.... αλλα ρωταω αν υπαρχη

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

υπαρχει! καρδιναλιος λεγεται! 



το εαν μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν με αλλα παραδεισια δεν το γνωριζω, οι πιο εμπειροι θα σου απαντησουν!

----------


## Jordan

ευχαριστω που με απαντησες στην πρωτη ερωτηση.       (αμα υπαρχη και κανενα αλλο βαλτε μου).

τωρα θελω να μου απαντησετε και στην δευτερη ερωτηση μου.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

παραδεισια απο ιδια ειδη π.χ. ζεμπρακια αλλα διαφορετικες μεταλλαξεις μπορουν αν ζευγαρωσουν αφου ειναι ιδιου ειδους!

----------


## Jordan

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου ::

----------


## Chopper

Τέτοια παραδείσια σάν τον καρδινάλιο μπορείς να τα βρείς εκτροφείου?

----------


## lagreco69

> 


Αυτο το πτηνο Νικο δεν ειναι παραδεισιο, λεγεται (Northern Cardinal) και ανηκει στο ειδος Cardinalis. Northern Cardinal - Wikipedia 






Τα παραδεισια απο διαφορετικες μεταλλαξεις π.χ zebra finches με firetail finches εαν καταφερουν να ζευγαρωσουν! θα σου βγαλουν υβριδια. με αγνωστα αποτελεσματα της υγειας και της γονιμοτητας τους. κοιταξε αυτην την ενοτητα και θα βρεις διαφορα Είδη - Ράτσες finches.

----------


## COMASCO

εμενα στο μυαλο μου ηρθε αυτη η μεταλλαξη!μονο που δεν εχει τσουλουφι!αλλα σκουφακι!

 (αρσενικο)

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν γνωριζω με τσουλουφι παραδεισια! εαν καποιος ξερει ας μας διαφωτισει σχετικα!!

----------


## COMASCO

ουτε εγω δεν εχω δει κατι τετοιο δημητρη!!ουτε εχω ακουσει!!

----------


## lagreco69

Και αυτο ισως να ηταν.. αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω καπου πληροφοριες σχετικα!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Και αυτο ισως να ηταν.. αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω καπου πληροφοριες σχετικα!!


πανεμορφο ειναι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δειτε εδω!

http://aksioperierga.blogspot.gr/201...g-post_21.html

----------


## Efthimis98

Ιορδανη τωρα το ειδα το θεμα σου!!
Χαχαχα...το πιο γνωστο ειναι το zebra finch με το σκουφι!!!

Οι καρσιναλιοι ειναι σπανιοι και δυσκολοι στην αναπαραγωγη!
Και απο θεμα τιμης ειναι υψηλο!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Και αυτο ισως να ηταν.. αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω καπου πληροφοριες σχετικα!!




αυτο το πουλι λεγεται Waxwing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waxwing

----------


## δημητρα

> Δεν γνωριζω με τσουλουφι παραδεισια! εαν καποιος ξερει ας μας διαφωτισει σχετικα!!


εχω δει απο κοντα και ενα μελος και καλη μου φιλη απο εδω εχει τετοια πουλια.

----------


## Chopper

> εμενα στο μυαλο μου ηρθε αυτη η μεταλλαξη!μονο που δεν εχει τσουλουφι!αλλα σκουφακι!
> 
>  (αρσενικο)


Χαχα τί τύπος...!!! 
Σ ευχαριστώ lagreco69 .

----------

